# Autosmart G101 - Use around the home?



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Guys

Im looking at buying 5ltrs of AS g101, but 5ltrs is too much to use just on our 2 cars so is it ok to use around the home seeing as its an APC. I know it sounds a stupid question, but when diluted down it can create upto 400 bottles of 500ml (@30:1 ratio) so the cost savings over normal cleaners is immense (Mr Muscle kitchen cleaner 500ml =£1) however with no experiemce of this product im a little apprehensive. 

any help appreciated

Rich


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

yes you will wonder how you managed without it once you start using it. As i type ive got a frying pan soaking in it whilst i eat my tea!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes G101 has 101 uses, go for it :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

5l is not too much of G101 at all - it's perfect for around the house


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for that guys, great way to convince the missus :thumb:


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

wife has nicked a bottle I had (with a foamer spray head as well) now used to clean the kitchen cupboards, the cooker, the bin the work surfaces and anything else she can get to 

has also been used in the bathroom and god know what other rooms and places 

had to buy more and a new bottle and foamer


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

I bought 25 litres. The wifeys mum likes it and so do her friends.


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

so whats the best dilution ratio for it? Ill be buying 3 spray bottles so i can at least have one for the cars, just in case the wife does nick one


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Kobeone said:


> so whats the best dilution ratio for it? Ill be buying 3 spray bottles so i can at least have one for the cars, just in case the wife does nick one


Depends what your cleaning. In the kitchen I use it about 1.5 for soaking pans and baking trays or cleaning tiles, floors etc. If your using for general purpose cleaning use up to 1.30. On cars for heavy duty jobs like wheel arches, engines, greasy door shuts use about 1.5 or for interiors up to 1.30 depending on the level of soiling.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

I converted the wife a few months ago after she saw how well it tackled the oven.
Tis a stonking all rounder :thumb:


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Literally anywhere you'd use a Mr Muscle type product - and more besides. Everything said - particularly good on greasy / burnt pans - have managed to save several pans over the years thanks to G101. Would be lost without it for the oven too - and of course the bbq in summer! If you have kids then good for wiping over doors, banisters etc - anywhere you have greasy footprints! Use it in the bathroom. List is endless really.


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for that Sue, ill be popping down to the Autosmart in Southampton later this week. I dont suppose you know how much 5 litres is direct from Autosmart please? Ill also be picking up several spray bottles as well so the wife can have one and i can have one for the cars!!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I sprayed laminate flooring with a 5:1 dilution and they came up looking brand new! Amazing product!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

G101 gets used for all sorts here its a great product at a great price :thumb:


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

Viro-sol for me so many uses around the home,workplace and car,5 litres last ages.plus i get it cheaper from near mine so saves on postage.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I found that G101 is excellent for removing fake tan from the palm of my hand.... dont ask! 

I've probably gone through 30 odd litres of the stuff over the past years - it gets used everywhere in our house and i've converted so many friends too.

Cooks


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

It's great but got to be careful. If you have tried using it on a bike you will know why.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

adjones said:


> It's great but got to be careful. If you have tried using it on a bike you will know why.


Please share


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

SKY said:


> Please share


Aluminium can cause problems. Very easy to dull the finish.


----------

